# continuer à acheter un iPad Mini 2 ou pas ?



## supernoisette (14 Février 2018)

Ayant perdu mon iPad Mini 2, l'achat d'un nouvel iPad n'était pas prévu et j'aurai préféré dépenser mon argent autrement.

Et comme je ne joue pas et n'ai pas d'usage "poussé" sur tablette, plutôt que d'investir dans un iPad MIni 4, malgré les exigences d'iOS 11, pensez vous qu'il soit encore raisonnable d'acheter un iPad Mini 2 ?

est ce que ça rame beaucoup ou est ce que les dernières versions ont bien amélioré les choses ?

ne voulant pas d'un iPad Air ni Pro, je préfère rester sur un Mini

merci


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (13 Mai 2018)

supernoisette a dit:


> Ayant perdu mon iPad Mini 2, l'achat d'un nouvel iPad n'était pas prévu et j'aurai préféré dépenser mon argent autrement.
> 
> Et comme je ne joue pas et n'ai pas d'usage "poussé" sur tablette, plutôt que d'investir dans un iPad MIni 4, malgré les exigences d'iOS 11, pensez vous qu'il soit encore raisonnable d'acheter un iPad Mini 2 ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour, je pense que l'achat dépend de tes besoins, mais si tu veux profiter un maximum de temps de ton iPad et que tu en a les moyen je te conseil de te diriger vers les générations supérieurs. En effet tu pourra bénéficier de fonctions et des derrières applications avec un confort et une puissance relativement élever.


----------



## Madame Mim (15 Mai 2018)

supernoisette a dit:


> Ayant perdu mon iPad Mini 2, l'achat d'un nouvel iPad n'était pas prévu et j'aurai préféré dépenser mon argent autrement.
> 
> Et comme je ne joue pas et n'ai pas d'usage "poussé" sur tablette, plutôt que d'investir dans un iPad MIni 4, malgré les exigences d'iOS 11, pensez vous qu'il soit encore raisonnable d'acheter un iPad Mini 2 ?
> 
> ...



Ce serait tout à fait déraisonnable de reprendre un Mini 2, déjà le 4 cela devient une “vieille machine” mais étant donné que tu veux rester sur un Mini, prends le 4. Le 2 étant sorti en 2013 il ne passera sans doute pas à iOS 12 alors que le 4 sorti en 2015 aura plus de chance de passer à iOS 12.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2018)

Non, acheté un iPad mini aujourd'hui quel que soit le modèle est déraisonnable. Et ce l'est encore plus pour un ancien modèle. À moins de trouver ce genre d'iPad à 50  €, je ne m'y risquerais pas.


----------

